# Fluval Tronic Heater and its position



## Andystar351 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello to everyone, new to this site but not new to fish keeping in general.
After keeping fish for many years and after now moving location, i have finally got my dream tank (well the one i could afford anyway!!) i have plans to really go to town on the aquascaping and make it something special.
However i have just one question about the positioning of my new equipment, namely the Fluval tronic 300W heater. Its going in a Roma 240 (64gall) tank, but here is the point. Whilst always totally submerging all of my previous heaters close to the bottom and trying to hide them behind as much greenery as possible, all of the pictures in the hand book show the heater with at least the top 3 inches above the water level and in a vertical position.
Firstly is this safe from a glass shattering due to overheating and secondly positioned like this, preferably in a corner behind the filter intake pipes, is there going to be enough water flow to aid the spread of the heated water.?
Thanks in advance, and when my new tank is cycled and has some inhabitants i will post you some pics if you like.
Cheers for now.


----------



## Mark13 (Oct 21, 2010)

Any Tronic heater should be completely submerged, and to be at least one inch/2.5 cm from any gravel, rocks, tubes---anything. And get the plastic guard for the heater to keep it from getting damaged or from burning a fish.


----------

